# HD 3850 Temp Monitoring bug ?



## secnine (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey W1zzard/Guys, did not know where to post this..

Some background, I was trying to figure out a way I could use MBM5 to tie into the GPU temp sensor and fan speed of my new HIS HD3850 AGP, so i was reading a post on here that i could use ATI tool to get the readings, well I tried using the latest beta of course,

AtiTool  0.27b to see what I could get, i have this in the log file on startup 


```
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D Successfully connected to driver, version 150
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x0000 bus 1 dev 0
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D   GPU model: 9515
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D   fbPhy: 0xD0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFE8F0000.
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D   mmapped mmr to 0xED0000
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D   Temperature monitoring: Not supported
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D Device initialized successfully
2008-06-15 18:57:30	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2
```

then I loaded up GPU-Z 0.2.4, which seemed to pick up the temp and fan speed












Unrelated to ATItool but is there a way I can use GPUZ to load the sensors in MBM5 ? 
Or should I just wait and see if a future release of ATItool will support this card for temp monitoring.


----------



## pranza (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi!
Do you have 2 slot design ICEQ3 version? I got 1 slot design HIS version and my clocks are lower, temp is higher and fan spins quicker. I can't say anything about ATI tool, but Catalyst control center is showing the temp okay.


----------



## secnine (Aug 31, 2008)

yes it is the 2 slot ICEQ turbo edition , what i started to use was ATI tray tools , lets me adjust the fan speed and seems to work ok for clock adjustments , and Lavalys Everest Ultimate Edition displays the temps fine for what i wanted a dashboard similar to motherboard monitor.

Catalyst overdrive tab does display temps , but it is all greyed out cant change or modify anything using catalyst


----------



## pranza (Aug 31, 2008)

press the key icon on catalyst overdrive page and the overclocking options should unlock.
i have his 3850 agp one slot edition. first installed on old windows server 2003, but couldnt get hdmi audio driver working (was showing exclamation mark - unable to start), also video hardware acceleration (dxva) was unavailable. that system was like 3 years, seen many changing hardware, so finally i reinsalled to winxp sp2 and now everything works okay.
which atitool are u using? try GPU-Z version 0.2.7 that one shows temperature for me.


----------

